
After throwing Microsoft under the bus, Google won't patch flaw - virmundi
http://www.neowin.net/news/after-throwing-microsoft-under-the-bus-google-wont-patch-flaw-affecting-nearly-1bn-users
======
dotunderscore
Except for the fact the flaw was patched by Google. It's the OEM's that aren't
putting out the patched version.

